# The AFX LAP COUNTERS



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

Having problems with NEW DIGITAL AFX LAP COUNTERS...sometimes it don't register the lap,especially when racing and both cars go by at same time,one will count and one will not,but not every time.I also noticed it doesn't work well with LIFE LIKE TRACK , it will work with a piece of LIFE LIKE track but the problem is worse,my track is part Life Like ,part AFX(new kind), I use the AFX part of track for my lap counter after trying both kinds of track.I have the lap counter positioned in the middle of track as shown on the video,but do not have 15' straight like in video,I have it on 9' straight AFX track.Can anybody help me with this problem.The tires I received from Balls out racing where GREAT ,WOW they really make my cars stick and I really like the larger diameter ones.Thanks,Balls Out


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

What cars are you running. This lap counter was designed specifically for AFX track and Mega G cars. Obviously, other track and cars may work. Some track may keep the counter too far from the track causing issues. Also pancake cars may or may not work, seems to depend on how you hold you mouth . There have also been a few bad ones, so if you think that is the case contact Racemasters and they will make it good.

Charlie


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*lap counters*

Oh I'm running all kinds, Life like,Thunderjet Ultra G,AFX g plus I think,I have cars I dont' know what they are some and would like a link to identifty some of my cars,I know now life like makes 2 different chassis (found out when part didnt fit) M and T chassis.A link would be helpful.Back to the lap counter ,it will register laps with all my cars no matter what Brand.But sometimes it misses ,I thought maybe one of might know something I could do improve proformance,What make the lap counter work ,what is it picking up ,is there a photo cell,or is it weight ,what ,what,what it counting....thanks

Paul


----------



## bigun624 (May 11, 2005)

When I first got a couple of these i used them with lifelike track and they didnt work very well. When I switched them over to tomy/afx track I didnt have a problem. The only car I didnt use was a Thunderjet. They did work with x traction.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

A couple of folks have removed the circuit boards from the body of the lap counter and mounted them directly under the track. They seemed to work better that way. Non AFX track may have them too far away to read correctly. They use Hall effect sensors I believe (If I remember correctly).

Charlie


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*lap counters*

That makes sense Charlie, I'll give it a try,thanks


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*new afx lap counter*

The new afx lap counters don't work well with thunder jet ultra G chassis,I don't know the reason,it might be the traction magnet,but i did some modifications to the lap counter.I took them apart and drilled 1/4 in holes in plastic part of lap counter where the sensors lay.Remove electronic circuit board first,drill holes and move sensors closer to track surface.Now the new lap counter work.I still have trouble with one car on one lane out of four lanes,will keep working on the problem,but hey that's what it's all about,slot car modeling keeps your mind occupied.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

From what I have heard, the T-jets don't have enough magnets to make them work reliably. They were designed for the Mega-G cars which obviously have much higher magnet strength. Certainly does not stop you from experimenting to see if you can solve the problem. Good luck.

Charlie


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

I can vouch for that. I recently installed a couple of lap counters and, as has already been stated, they do not read T-Jets. Not in the lap counter's stock configuaration.

I WAS, however, pleasantly surprised to find that it did read Xtraction/Magnatraction chassis without a single miss. (And these were the ones with no traction magnet.) I tried a bunch of different Xtraction cars...gave it the acid test - it passed handsomely.

I'd been all set to try that modification of pulling out the sensors and re-mounting them, but after finding that it read the XT/MTs, I'm not going to bother. I cant talk my guys into racing Tjets anyway, so its just me...and I don't need a tool just to play with myself. 

Anyway, I'm curious to know if the AW Tjets will read if you leave the traction magnet in. Because its the magnet the lap counter reads. You can have your track turned off and just push a magnet car across the sensors by hand and the lap counter will still read it as a lap. So maybe the traction magnet is the thing. I know the magnet kinda goes against the "TJet spirit" but maybe that's what will make the lap counter work.


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*lap counter*

yeah if it aint got no magnet ,the cars will not record a lap with these hall effect sensors, had to move one sensor over toward traction magnet side of car,had to do some drilling and cutting,also bending of sensor toward the side of passing magnet,it aint pretty but it works,any way you dont see it because its under the track, i also drill small holes in track where car passes,very small holes,but cut a pretty good gash in lap counter oh


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*AFX Lap Counters*

Will have picture on here soon of my AFX Lap Counters modification,I have to do my 2nd lap counter,the 1st one works great after a couple of modification,these modifications where made so that the Ultra G (T-Jets) would record a lap,moving the sensor, with out taking the circuit board out of the counter.Even works on Life Like Track with this modification,


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Snakelee, before you modified your lap counter...when you originally tried your Tjets to see if they registered or not, were you using the Auto World Tjet with the little round removable traction magnet on the bottom?


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*AFX Lap Counters*



Shadowracer said:


> Snakelee, before you modified your lap counter...when you originally tried your Tjets to see if they registered or not, were you using the Auto World Tjet with the little round removable traction magnet on the bottom?


yeah, the magnet is what the sensor detects,you have to move one of the sensors over depending which direction you run your car, you will see in my photos


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*AFX Lap Counters*

I posted pictures of modification on photo album


----------



## snakelee (Sep 20, 2014)

*AFX Lap Counters*

dont know if i uploaded photo right ,but here it is i hope, my modification, so t-jets ultra g can record laps,it aint pretty but it works


----------

